# Tired of being rick roll'd?



## kellyan95 (Oct 1, 2007)

http://tinyurl.com/preview.php?enable=1

Click that to enable previews, if you have cookies enabled. It will take you to a preview, where the URL is shown and you can proceed if you want


----------



## Valmanway (Oct 1, 2007)

^^^ The above link is a rick roll.


----------



## thegame07 (Oct 1, 2007)

QUOTE(Valmanway @ Oct 1 2007 said:


> ^^^ The above link is a rick roll.



wrong!! thanks kellyan 95 no more rick rolls for me.


----------



## m|kk| (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice link!! ty!


----------



## Maverick_z (Oct 1, 2007)

no more being duped by rickrolls  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to kellyan


----------



## Taras (Oct 1, 2007)

Rick rolling represents an unhealthy sanitization of the internet that will never return to it's former glory. Embedding a news link with a goatse, tubgirl or lemonparty.org were they days. Setting someones browser homepage to something that may cause a divorce, that shit was funny. Now we rick roll one another which lost it's novelty after, I dunno, the second time. What's next, disguised Suzanne Vega songs. "Like dude, you got Luka'd, LMAO"

*sigh*


----------



## strummer12 (Oct 1, 2007)

Well I like rick rolling much better than that fucking chuck norris bullshit.


----------



## Infinitus (Oct 1, 2007)

OR you could just be smart and get Firefox and a certain plug-in..


----------



## JacobReaper (Oct 1, 2007)

darn you kellyan95!!!! darn you to heck!


lol, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 jk jk


----------



## kellyan95 (Oct 1, 2007)

Because of this, the only shocker sites I've ever seen were goatse and meatspin. They only scared me a little


----------



## CannonBallZ (Oct 1, 2007)

QUOTE(Taras @ Oct 1 2007 said:


> Rick rolling represents an unhealthy sanitization of the internet that will never return to it's former glory. Embedding a news link with a goatse, tubgirl or lemonparty.org were they days. Setting someones browser homepage to something that may cause a divorce, that shit was funny. Now we rick roll one another which lost it's novelty after, I dunno, the second time. What's next, disguised Suzanne Vega songs. "Like dude, you got Luka'd, LMAO"
> 
> *sigh*



hey.... i don't mind being luka'd


----------



## Maverick_z (Oct 1, 2007)

"Never Gonna Give You Up"
Never Let You Down"


----------



## CannonBallZ (Oct 1, 2007)

Could replace it with some singaporean house rap...


----------



## Maverick_z (Oct 1, 2007)

just stick with rickrolling and suzanne vega


----------



## Taras (Oct 1, 2007)

Consider yourself Luka'd:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=RZyxYL753w4


----------



## CannonBallZ (Oct 1, 2007)

lol...burn... i got luka'd LMAO


----------



## kellyan95 (Oct 1, 2007)

What's up with that internetisseriousbusiness site? Haven't had the chance to visit that...


----------



## Maverick_z (Oct 1, 2007)

QUOTE(kellyan95 @ Sep 30 2007 said:


> What's up with that internetisseriousbusiness site? Haven't had the chance to visit that...



you sure you want to check that site out?


----------



## kellyan95 (Oct 1, 2007)

I want somebody to tell me what it is, so I don't have to


----------



## Beware (Oct 1, 2007)

I actually did Luka some peoples.  I is teh winner.

BTW, internetisseriousbusiness.com is the rickroll of all rickrolls.  It moves around your screen and goes through all the lyrics in pop-up windows before you can close it.


----------



## Maverick_z (Oct 1, 2007)

actually you can't close it. you have kill your browser process


----------



## ZeWarrior (Oct 1, 2007)

With Firefox you can close it, when the lyrics end you just click on the OK button


----------



## Maverick_z (Oct 1, 2007)

heh I never knew that


----------



## Azimuth (Oct 1, 2007)

just get no script


----------



## kellyan95 (Oct 1, 2007)

Why get a script when you can just click this link once?


----------



## thegame07 (Oct 1, 2007)

QUOTE(kellyan95 @ Oct 1 2007 said:


> Why get a script when you can just click this link once?



yep you have a point there.


----------



## Azimuth (Oct 1, 2007)

its no-script, the firefox extension that blocks all scripts so that annoying moving rick roll video does nothing. Adds a little more security to firefox.

try opening this and you'll see why no-script is important.

edit:fixed the link


----------



## DaDAM (Oct 1, 2007)

QUOTE(underpressure116 @ Sep 30 2007 said:


> I actually did Luka some peoples.Â I is teh winner.
> 
> BTW, internetisseriousbusiness.com is the rickroll of all rickrolls.Â It moves around your screen and goes through all the lyrics in pop-up windows before you can close it.



actually, i think raygoldmodels.com is the mother of all rickrolls. its the same as internetisseriousbusiness.com but the link isn't as obvious.


----------



## jimmy j (Oct 1, 2007)

QUOTE(underpressure116 @ Sep 30 2007 said:


> actually, i think raygoldmodels.com is the mother of all rickrolls. its the same as internetisseriousbusiness.com but the link isn't as obvious.



This youtube vid is the best rickroll I've ever seen. Very funny (kicks in at around 0:32)

*REMOVED. No more browser hijacks please.*


----------



## MitchStar (Oct 1, 2007)

^ OMG i hate you


----------



## EarthBound (Oct 1, 2007)

*REMOVED. Please no more browser hijacks.*


----------



## jimmy j (Oct 1, 2007)

http://adurah.com/img/hp4_spoilers.jpg


----------



## thomaspajamas (Oct 1, 2007)

QUOTE(EarthBound @ Oct 1 2007 said:


> *REMOVED. No more browser hijacks please.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





those were incredible

I just got so many people with the HP7 one  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  what a disguise


----------



## iwakura (Oct 1, 2007)

it still doesn't protect us from the podcast D:


----------



## jtroye32 (Oct 1, 2007)

it's easy to close the super rick roll in firefox, just keep hitting enter to go through the popup lyrics and clicking the x on the tab it's in at the same time really fast and you can get it closed in under 30 sec.


----------



## EarthBound (Oct 1, 2007)

I love it.

the popup video one is weird.


----------



## Foie (Oct 1, 2007)

Being Rick Rolled is one thing.  But that one piece of crap rick roll is just plain retarded.  I really don't mind if someone tricks me with a link to the youtube rick roll...


----------



## Mewgia (Oct 4, 2007)

heh

that's why the only rickroll i use is the internetisseriousbusiness one, unless I'm in a place with a lot of youtube links. Otherwise it's just not worth it.

By the way I have no-script, protects me from the popups when I rickroll myself (when testing things >: D)


----------



## ncheng1997 (Oct 5, 2007)

why is ricky rolled rickey rolled


----------



## VVoltz (Oct 5, 2007)

QUOTE(jimmy j @ Sep 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(underpressure116 @ Sep 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > actually, i think raygoldmodels.com is the mother of all rickrolls. its the same as internetisseriousbusiness.com but the link isn't as obvious.
> ...



I HATE YOU.

But just because you look like Bruce Willis I won't make any death threads.... for the time being.
I love the Die Hard movies.


----------



## jimmy j (Oct 5, 2007)

QUOTE(VVoltz @ Oct 5 2007 said:


> QUOTE(jimmy j @ Sep 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > This youtube vid is the best rickroll I've ever seen. Very funny (kicks in at around 0:32)
> ...


Who doesn't love Die Hard?


----------



## Sinkhead (Oct 5, 2007)

I have the web developer extension for Firefox which lets me control pretty much any webpage I go to. When I get nasty-RickRolled (theinternetisseriousbusiness) I just go on Tools > Disable javascript and click the cross. Yay.

- Sam


----------



## Shelleeson (Oct 6, 2007)

arrrrrrrg i am getting rick roll'd by the radio.


----------



## lagman (Oct 6, 2007)

QUOTE(Shelleeson @ Oct 6 2007 said:


> arrrrrrrg i am getting rick roll'd by the radio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The song is good  :'(


----------



## bobrules (Oct 6, 2007)

NoScript + Adblock plus = No rick roll


----------



## NormenKD (Oct 6, 2007)

I like that song 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....never gonna give you up, never gonna let you down *singandparty* xD
thanks god this song loops into infinty !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Do you think rick would work on ds browsers?....^^


----------



## lagman (Oct 6, 2007)

QUOTE(NormenKD @ Oct 6 2007 said:


> I like that song
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Try this link on one: http://tinyurl.com/2t95ba
That's the closest you'll get.


----------



## jimmy j (Oct 7, 2007)

There's even a rickroll in zelda ph (kind of)


----------



## Shelleeson (Oct 8, 2007)

ok now i'm pissed i've managed to get rick roll'd on gbatemp it should now be banned


----------



## xcalibur (Oct 8, 2007)

how about we just kill rickrollers?
i sugest the same for cheaters buit noone listens


----------



## Shelleeson (Oct 8, 2007)

i never thought i'd get caught because i'm always so careful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ok this now sounds like some sex ad


----------



## xcalibur (Oct 8, 2007)

that applies to everything
who hasnt been caught?










lol


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 8, 2007)

I think some people around here are in need of Avatar Replacement Therapy.


----------



## xcalibur (Oct 8, 2007)

what does that mean?


----------



## Shelleeson (Oct 8, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Oct 8 2007 said:


> I think some people around here are in need of Avatar Replacement Therapy.








  i had to replace my sig if that's what you mean imageshack was stuffed


----------



## jimmy j (Oct 8, 2007)

For the last week, I've been bombarding these rickroll threads with the most creative rickrolls I can think of  - I hope I'm partly responsible for people on GBAtemp getting so sick of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Internetbiz is so frikkin' nasty. I'm in firm support of a 'Fuck Rickrollerz' movement.


----------



## Shelleeson (Oct 8, 2007)

nah it wasn't you that rick roll'd me


----------



## jimmy j (Oct 8, 2007)

lol. I just realised a mod changed the links in my zelda youtube rickroll 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That must've been one of the two proper rickrolls I posted. I've changed the links to my usual now


----------



## VVoltz (Oct 8, 2007)

QUOTE(jimmy j @ Oct 8 2007 said:


> lol. I just realised a mod changed the links in my zelda youtube rickroll
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I still hate you. But you are right, nice creativity, if only you would use it for the good of mindkind....


----------



## jimmy j (Oct 8, 2007)

QUOTE(VVoltz @ Oct 8 2007 said:


> I still hate you.














  :'(


----------

